# Warning: Burton - Wrentham mass outlet.



## ZenFlow7 (Jan 14, 2011)

I may get a lot of hate for this complaint, but I really dont care.

So... I posted a long while back on the newbie forum explaining my situation, first year rider who fell in love and is quickly on the way to a hundred day ride season... 

Almost a month ago, but not quite... I had been looking around for decent board shops in my area. Ive never been one to buy from the web, despite how much money you can save... Ive always been a try before you buy type of person.

Anyway, heres where my problem starts. I started upgrading my kit at the beginning of the month through them, starting with a new pair of 9.5 slx boots. I returned about 2 weeks later for a new board/bindings... as mine was starting to crack. I ended up with a custom board, and co2 bindings. Pretty much cleared out my bank account. Not to mention the fact, I live in maine... about 4 hours away from this store. (Which happens to be the closest, decent outlet unless you feel like going walmart style.)

My Slx's have broken 3 times now. Two of those were simple speed lace problems... I just pulled too hard and severed the cord. The last one however, really sucked and wasnt repairable... The lace lock (plastic piece with locking teeth) literally snapped off. I love these boots more than my damn car, as comfortable as riding on clouds. But they fucking break!

I called up the wrentham store, and asked what I should do - they instructed me to bring them down. So, I angrily drove the 4 hours (one way) to their store. When I got there, I practically got on my hands and knees begging for a way to walk out of the store with a pair of ridable boots. They told me the best they could do is send it to the factory for a w48 warrenty. I asked if I could return the product and simply buy it again (the boots were 22 days old, had receit, box, both boots, even the fucking j bars.). They refused. I explained my long drive, and urge to get back on the slopes the next day due to the dwindling season... and they still refused. How can a store do that? I have spent over a grand at that outlet in the last month, and its not even local for me! You would think the least they could do is make a simple return. I have now been off the snow for about a week, and am getting more and more frustrated.

Really thinking about boycotting burton, but I wouldnt even know where to go for a similar boot. If anyone has any suggestions for my situ... Id really appreciate it


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm sure people are going to flame you.

Look bro, it sucks supremely that you are in this situation, but for you to blame Burton and the outlet store is without warrant.

First of all, you let the boot problem persist past 2 times. The second time should have raised a flag and you should have returned it then. Furthermore, you should have asked them over the phone if they are willing to give you a new pair of the boots are unrepairable rather than just listening to them telling you to drive to the store.

Secondly, why even call the store first? The boot defect is not their fault. That is a defect of Burton. You should be calling Burton to see what they can do. Normally, Burton will contact the shop and tell them to give you a new pair if it is that damaged and they will compensate the shop for it later.

Lastly, the fact that you choose to make a 4 hour drive to a shop is just that... your choice. You assume the risks of that 4 hour drive. That argument does not belong in this picture. If you got in an accident and your car was damaged on the way to the shop, would you blame them?

Always call the brand first for defects and see what your options are. Most of the time, they will resolve the issue for you promptly.

Boycott Burton? Before you even see what they do for you? Come on bro, don't be that guy.


----------



## ZenFlow7 (Jan 14, 2011)

Leo said:


> I'm sure people are going to flame you.
> 
> Look bro, it sucks supremely that you are in this situation, but for you to blame Burton and the outlet store is without warrant.
> 
> ...


I definetly see your point, but look on this end;

A) The first two problems were the lace - which made them easily repairable. Just had to buy a new pair of laces and stick them - the last problem, the lace lock, which was an actual part of the boot.

B) Why wouldnt I call them? I had no idea that their outlet store was not associated with them until looking in to it last night - No one at the store informed me of this... I asked as many questions as I could, and really didnt get much in the way of answers from them. They told me to drive down, probably to see if they could repair it themselves... it was worth the shot. I drive and have driven cross country for years now. Its just the fact of the matter, you know? I understand and accept that it is my own choice to drive to that store, however I would expect at least a small amount of gratitude? maybe thats not the right word... appreciation that I chose to drive to that store to support its business as oposed to buying online.

These guys wouldnt even call corporate... they just told me to fill out the form and leave the boots. As far as boycotting goes, I know Id never do that... Im just pissed. Like you would be if you were missing the last half decent riding days/trips for your area. 

Anyway, arguements aside, Id really just like advice about what to do in the mean time, or if anyone else has ever encountered shitty customer service like that. Oh and lastly, how long does burton usually take to send their w48s back? Admitadly Im an impatient person, but as said... I kinda have reason to be

Edit: Just want to add another point of my annoyance... I was diggin around on the burton website for return policies, and its 30 days. Is that not true of the outlet stores?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Return policies vary greatly. Some places will accept returns with no questions asked. That means they will accept them even if you rode them 29 days. Most stores however only exchange/credit returns on purchases that have not been used.

So you absolutely should always read the fine print on those return policies. Some stores are very strict about them. Others are cool about stuff.

Either way, I always advise that you contact the manufacturer first. Like I said, the times I dealt with Burton, they told me that they will call the shop themselves or to just go in and have them call Burton in front of me.

Burton will ship out the replacement within 2 days of receiving them.


----------



## ZenFlow7 (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah.. I hear ya man. Unfortunatly Im one of those guys who dont read instruction manuals, let alone return policies. Usually just relied on human decency. Guess the moral of the story is to buy direct haha. Ah well... 2 days isnt bad... hopefully they'll be here today or the next then..


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

The lace lock broke on my boots. I sent the boot into Burton, and they repaired it at no cost. I just had to pay for shipping the boots to them. I haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

That really isn't an "outlet" in the true sense of the word. It's called a Burton "Factory Store," but anytime I have been there there's been no difference in price vs. retail unless the boards are blemished or old. I haven't been there in about a year or so, though, so things may have changed.

Also, there must be two dozen shops closer to you that carry the Burton line. In the Boston area, it's the brand most shops hang their shingle on...


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

Sucks bro, but IMO, there is a difference between a boardshop and an outlet. Unless I have done my homework and know exactly what im getting and how it will function for me and i know something is perfect, then i would go to an outlet, but if you found a true boardshop in your area, they can help you out and do their best finding your product and helping you. But when you bring warranty into play, there is not much you can do. The lace problem on burton speedzone laces i find are situations when you go to pull the chord, people pull it slightly back at the same time which grinds against the teeth that hold it tight and thus fucks up the chord. If you pull the chord up but not back at the same time then it will work smoother then pull them back, my friend had that issue. but when the whole thing falls off, ahhh damn, then you got a problem that isn't the boardshop's (or outlet in your case) problem, they can help you buy your stuff, do maintenance on your board, and a lot of things, except warranty stuff. The outlet might tell you what they think the outcome of the warranty will be, but they can't guarentee what will happen and give you a new pair of boots not knowing what they will say.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

my lace locks broke, on my thirtytwos and i brought it into my local board shop. the guy who worked there went to the back and grab some spare lacelocks from solomon (really all the same thing) and fixed up my boot free of charge. awesome guy!


----------



## Deus (Dec 25, 2010)

Is there something wrong with Burton laces?

Last month, we were shopping for a pair of boots for my buddy. We went to the biggest chain here and the guy suggested us burton moto's. we had our phones and googled it while the salesman was telling how brilliant the boots were. we found that many people were frustrated about snapping laces. when we asked him whether he knows this or not, he said "I don't know but burton is the best". we asked him what will happen if a lace snaps and he said "there's no warranty on this product since this is an extreme sport". WTF??? so my buddy said "I don't want to do it myself, can you lace them for me?". The guy was talking while he was doing the laces like "I mean, what if you're a bodybuilder and strong enough to rip it? it is impossible to give warranty" and then SNAP! half of the lace came off.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

breaking laces is user error, or resting your edge on the laces. burton has no more failures for any product than any other brand....they just sell more product.

W48 is rad.

Call rider services yourself. have your receipt. be nice. you will be fine.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ive owned two pairs of Burton rulers with speed laces and have had zero issues.
But i also always buy from REI, who will always cost more but will take anything back for any reason.


----------

